# New Rockler Beadlock Jig



## Twistedcowboy (Feb 2, 2015)

Rockler came out with a new jig that looks pretty cool. Woodworker's Journal did a video about it:


----------



## OttoW (Feb 13, 2016)

Pretty cool and easy for beginners.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Beadlock has been around a long time. I think Rockler has bought the rights and painted it blue


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like them, and have used it for years. 

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The beadlock tenon would offer slightly more joining force than a regular tenon only because there is slightly more surface area. For slightly more or less money, depending on skill and luck, you could buy a mortising attachment for a drill press. (I have one and they work very well.) Delta mortising attachment | eBay With the mortising attachment you can cut the tenons on your table saw. Or you can use a straight bit on a router and build your own jig to mortise both sides of the joint and use a floating tenon, which you can easily make. 

Someone once said that "fishing lures aren't made to catch fish, they are made to catch fishermen." The same can be said for many purchased woodworking jigs.


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Feb 2, 2015)

This was the first I've heard of it. So I just figured I would share it. Sorry if its old news.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Twistedcowboy said:


> This was the first I've heard of it. So I just figured I would share it. Sorry if its old news.


you did a service for/to all of us...
don't sweat it...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Twistedcowboy said:


> Rockler came out with a new jig that looks pretty cool. Woodworker's Journal did a video about it:
> 
> https://youtu.be/TKrSfmmJmew


I like it! I might have to get one some day.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OttoW (Feb 13, 2016)

Beadlock® Pro 3/8" Joinery Kit - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Not cheap. For that pice it might be nice to see how easy it would be to use the technique but with a drill press (if I only had one) or a plunge router. 

The router bit to make the joining wood is nice looking. I could use a few users skipping on the jig using their drill presses and just buying he router bit to make their own beadlock stock. 

3/8'' Rockler Beadlock® Tenon Router Bit | Rockler Woodworking & Hardware


----------



## OttoW (Feb 13, 2016)

I just got lost in YouTube.

Forget the Rockler jig. This is what we need.







After a site search I found several threads on the Pantorouter that covered it pretty well and talked about some of the repeatable benefits. When the time comes and I can build my skill I may just have to build one myself.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

lol, at well more than $1K for a pantorouter, the rockler jig looks positively cheap. I have lusted after a pantorouter ever since I saw Frank Howarth using one. An amazing tool. But really can't justify it. Not so much for the $$ but just from the "one more thing to find space in my shop" aspect. I guess it's good I don't have unlimited space. By the way, if you haven't seen Frank's videos, you should. Now that is a shop to lust after. You gotta love a big arn guy.

As to the original gizmo, it's just one of many ways to make M&T joinery. Personally, I prefer a router+jig for the mortise and a table saw for the tenon. If I was to get a gizmo, I'd consider a domino. 

Oh, and the "lures catch fisherman" quote is perfect, I think that must be in Rockler's design manual. In general, I think every wood worker should recite that before buying a new tool. I certainly will!


----------



## OttoW (Feb 13, 2016)

PhilBa said:


> lol, at well more than $1K for a pantorouter, the rockler jig looks positively cheap. I have lusted after a pantorouter ever since I saw Frank Howarth using one. An amazing tool. But really can't justify it. Not so much for the $$ but just from the "one more thing to find space in my shop" aspect. I guess it's good I don't have unlimited space. By the way, if you haven't seen Frank's videos, you should. Now that is a shop to lust after. You gotta love a big arn guy.


I'm still very new to woodworking. I haven't seen the videos, they're all new to me. 

As for the $1k pantrorouter. Yes that is crazy expensive, at least for my budget, but the plans to build your own are $18. With materials and plans if I could build my own for ~$100 I may try to find space in my small shop area. 

At this point I should probably get a drill press and use some dowels. The Beadlock jig is nice but it's one more piece specific use tool to take up space and collect dust, as cool as it may be it's not on my list to buy.


----------

